# Cooler Master Elite 130?



## Cakewalk_S

I think this is old news... But, I'll throw out my opinion.
Case looks identical to the elite 120 except less restrictive of a front fan. People complain of a bad PSU placement and I could agree with them if you intend to use an air cooler for the CPU.
I had to take out the HDD cage in mine for 2 aio water cooling loops to fit, but I would be surprised if more people didn't because that cage takes up so much space, seriously like half the case is a HDD cage.

I definitely like the elite 120, I'd buy it again! Especially for the price I got it, like $30.00


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I think this is old news... But, I'll throw out my opinion.
> Case looks identical to the elite 120 except less restrictive of a front fan. People complain of a bad PSU placement and I could agree with them if you intend to use an air cooler for the CPU.
> I had to take out the HDD cage in mine for 2 aio water cooling loops to fit, but I would be surprised if more people didn't because that cage takes up so much space, seriously like half the case is a HDD cage.
> 
> I definitely like the elite 120, I'd buy it again! Especially for the price I got it, like $30.00


I know it's kinda old news, but i figured I'd share it anyway. I don't know if it would be worth waiting for this case or just go with the 120. Although I do like the looks of the 130 a lot more than the 120.


----------



## Menty

Looking forward to this, but just can't find a release date anywhere







Did find a product page over at Coolermaster Australia, though ...

http://www.coolermaster.com.au/product.php?product_id=6840&category_id=3561

Looks like identical dimensions to the 120, just with better front ventilation and what looks like 3x2.5" bays underneath the optical drive and a 3.5" on the floor, which is nice







. So 3x2.5", 1x3.5" and 1x5.25" drive bays even with an AIO cooler on the front 120 ... pretty sweet, and a very nice tweak of a good design. Image 2/6 is the most interesting one, to me.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menty*
> 
> Looking forward to this, but just can't find a release date anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did find a product page over at Coolermaster Australia, though ...
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com.au/product.php?product_id=6840&category_id=3561
> 
> Looks like identical dimensions to the 120, just with better front ventilation and what looks like 3x2.5" bays underneath the optical drive and a 3.5" on the floor, which is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So 3x2.5", 1x3.5" and 1x5.25" drive bays even with an AIO cooler on the front 120 ... pretty sweet, and a very nice tweak of a good design. Image 2/6 is the most interesting one, to me.


Seems like Cooler Master is getting the idea of liquid cooling and mini itx. I also noticed they have the psu extension in those pictures. I can't seem to find a release date either :/


----------



## Cakewalk_S

PSU bump out is in the elite 120 as well. The front of the 120 isn't too restrictive, just definitely wouldn't be able to have a rad attached to it...but for a case fan its perfectly fine.


----------



## Menty

Ooh, found a "new listing" for it. Maybe that means there's a big pile of them on the ocean somewhere







.

http://www.compsource.com/pn/RC130KKN1/Cooler_Master_110/Elite-130-Mini-Itx-Water-Cooli-RC130KKN1/

Also on Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Mini-ITX-Computer-RC-130-KKN1-AMZ/dp/B00DRA4F06%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJ7VMODKUTIUWFY2Q%26tag%3Doverclockdotnet-pro-mcb-li-t-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00DRA4F06


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menty*
> 
> Ooh, found a "new listing" for it. Maybe that means there's a big pile of them on the ocean somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.compsource.com/pn/RC130KKN1/Cooler_Master_110/Elite-130-Mini-Itx-Water-Cooli-RC130KKN1/
> 
> Also on Amazon.com
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Mini-ITX-Computer-RC-130-KKN1-AMZ/dp/B00DRA4F06%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJ7VMODKUTIUWFY2Q%26tag%3Doverclockdotnet-pro-mcb-li-t-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00DRA4F06


$42!?!?!? I'm sold.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Nice price, however, I still like the looks of my elite 120. I don't need to change...


----------



## subnet

This case has also peaked my interest (case of the upgraditis) and at $42 USD I will probably buy one anyway to play around with.

Found a couple of videos from CM themselves:






(Featuring the Maximux VI Impact)


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> This case has also peaked my interest (case of the upgraditis) and at $42 USD I will probably buy one anyway to play around with.
> 
> Found a couple of videos from CM themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Featuring the Maximux VI Impact)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I must say, I love the 2nd video on installation. It really gives a good perspective on what you are getting into.


----------



## Menty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I must say, I love the 2nd video on installation. It really gives a good perspective on what you are getting into.


Sure does, hadn't realise there was another 3.5" bracket on the far side (from the GPU) of the case. That's neat. It's gonna take a lot of willpower to resist this one


----------



## Samuez

I know its cosmetic, but at the computex con, the CM elite 130 didn't have the PSU sticking out. On the 2 video, it has a PSU sticking out.









I just lost total interest in buying it as a result of that.

....

Looking at Amazon pictures again...

The hell? The PSU bottom is removable? I just notice there's 4 screw on it that tell me it could be remove. O_O whoa...I wonder what size my PSU need to be to not need that. Hmm.

Now, I got interest again!!!


----------



## Samuez

Hmm. Looking over the pictures again, I'm not confident that I can remove the bracket and have it work. The screw hole wouldn't match up.

Oh well.


----------



## CM MR HAF

PSU bracket was included at the request of end users who use PSU =>180mm which is about any PSU above 650W. We will have a flatter PSU bracket coming but it won't be included for compatibility reasons.


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuez*
> 
> I know its cosmetic, but at the computex con, the CM elite 130 didn't have the PSU sticking out. On the 2 video, it has a PSU sticking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just lost total interest in buying it as a result of that.
> 
> ....
> 
> Looking at Amazon pictures again...
> 
> The hell? The PSU bottom is removable? I just notice there's 4 screw on it that tell me it could be remove. O_O whoa...I wonder what size my PSU need to be to not need that. Hmm.
> 
> Now, I got interest again!!!


One usually has long ended USB ports coming out the back anyways so IMHO it isn't a big deal as the back of the PSU is as long as those USB ends.


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> PSU bracket was included at the request of end users who use PSU =>180mm which is about any PSU above 650W. We will have a flatter PSU bracket coming but it won't be included for compatibility reasons.


Thanks for the info, though I also noticed that "advanced" has been dropped from the naming scheme unlike its predecessor. Does this mean there will be another version (let's call it "advanced" for the sake of simplicity) of this case?


----------



## KillThePancake

This is definitely going to be my next case. This is a perfect excuse to downsize to Mini-ITX


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> This is definitely going to be my next case. This is a perfect excuse to downsize to Mini-ITX


I got myself a Node 304 before this case was launched. But if I were building another mitx, this would definitely be top on my list.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> I got myself a Node 304 before this case was launched. But if I were building another mitx, this would definitely be top on my list.


I'm kinda torn between this and the mATX Prodigy, but I guess I'll find out which one I want eventually


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I'm kinda torn between this and the mATX Prodigy, but I guess I'll find out which one I want eventually


IMHO the Prodigy is too big. Just go mATX if you wanna go that size. At least you'd have the benefit of the extra PCI slots with that size. Not trying to slam that case but it is at a point where it kinda looses the appeal of a SFF case, for me at least.

The CM 130 looks just right to me. ATX PSU, long GPU's and can fit a aio water cooler and retains a small size.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> IMHO the Prodigy is too big. Just go mATX if you wanna go that size. At least you'd have the benefit of the extra PCI slots with that size. Not trying to slam that case but it is at a point where it kinda looses the appeal of a SFF case, for me at least.
> 
> The CM 130 looks just right to me. ATX PSU, long GPU's and can fit a aio water cooler and retains a small size.


It is kinda large, the one thing that doesn't appeal to me about the Prodigy is that it looks like everything was just kinda "tossed in" and sloppy looking, layout wise. Say, if you want to use a 3.5 in drive, you lose a fan, and it has that weird 2.5 in mounting bracket that sits in front of everything.

The only reason I like the Prodigy better is mATX for the 4 RAM slots and dual GPU capabilities. I wouldn't mind mini-ITX, but price is another factor for me, I can't really afford the "good" intel mini itx boards, just AMD stuff. In which, there are not a lot of mini ITX options, at least not as good as the intel counterparts.


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> It is kinda large, the one thing that doesn't appeal to me about the Prodigy is that it looks like everything was just kinda "tossed in" and sloppy looking, layout wise. Say, if you want to use a 3.5 in drive, you lose a fan, and it has that weird 2.5 in mounting bracket that sits in front of everything.
> 
> The only reason I like the Prodigy better is mATX for the 4 RAM slots and dual GPU capabilities. I wouldn't mind mini-ITX, but price is another factor for me, I can't really afford the "good" intel mini itx boards, just AMD stuff. In which, there are not a lot of mini ITX options, at least not as good as the intel counterparts.


Oh so you mean you want the mATX prodigy and not the ITX? If that's the situation then I was just misunderstanding. I'm just not into the ITX version.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> Oh so you mean you want the mATX prodigy and not the ITX? If that's the situation then I was just misunderstanding. I'm just not into the ITX version.


Yep lol. The ITX version is a massive waste of space. I'm just stuck between mATX and Mini ITX now.


----------



## ZRock

Join the club pancake.

Anyone know if I could fit a 680 classified in here?


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> Join the club pancake.
> 
> Anyone know if I could fit a 680 classified in here?


GTX 680 Classified: 10.5 inches
Maximum card length: 13.5 inches


----------



## ZRock

Pancake, I saw that too when I was trying to do my research. My issue lies in the fact that people say the card is actually too tall for most ITX cases, not too long.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> Pancake, I saw that too when I was trying to do my research. My issue lies in the fact that people say the card is actually too tall for most ITX cases, not too long.


http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/guitarkid4143/media/91125MHrB4L_SL1500__zpsb3d8ecc7.jpg.html
I see what you mean now, I think it would fit, you'd just lose the top hole/grommet.


----------



## speedytech7

How in the world does one watercooling tube grommet help, you need two, unless you are evaporating the fluid when you are done with it.









I currently have the Prodigy and I agree it has some cable routing and component placement issues but I like the fact that I don't have to fight the PSU for space, that is the only issue I see for this case. Watercooling could mitigate the issue but then you can't have a 240mm rad. This version definitely looks better than the one with the silver front panel though, looks like a mini HAF almost.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> How in the world does one watercooling tube grommet help, you need two, unless you are evaporating the fluid when you are done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have the Prodigy and I agree it has some cable routing and component placement issues but I like the fact that I don't have to fight the PSU for space, that is the only issue I see for this case. Watercooling could mitigate the issue but then you can't have a 240mm rad. This version definitely looks better than the one with the silver front panel though, looks like a mini HAF almost.


Ha, I just realized that lol.

The psu does take up a lot of real estate, and I did see a mod with the 120 Advanced where someone stuck a 240 rad on the right side of the case. I'd post a link but it's over on [H]

And I agree that this one looks a million times better. Best part is, my Sentry Mesh fan speed controller blends in with the front mesh on this case


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Yep lol. The ITX version is a massive waste of space. I'm just stuck between mATX and Mini ITX now.


Well, if you find yourself only ever using 1 pcie slot anyhow, like me, then ITX is the way to go. But if it makes you feel more comfortable having pcie expand ability them mATX. mATX cases and boards are a little more overclocking friendly I would think.

It's just so cool to have a powerful PC in a really tiny ITX case though. I like that.


----------



## ZRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> Well, if you find yourself only ever using 1 pcie slot anyhow, like me, then ITX is the way to go. But if it makes you feel more comfortable having pcie expand ability them mATX. mATX cases and boards are a little more overclocking friendly I would think.
> 
> It's just so cool to have a powerful PC in a really tiny ITX case though. I like that.


I'm trying to find this balance myself. I want to maintain around a 4ghz overclock on my 3570k and I have the fattest 680 they made, but I'm worried if I switch to ITX I won't be able to manage the heat.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> Well, if you find yourself only ever using 1 pcie slot anyhow, like me, then ITX is the way to go. But if it makes you feel more comfortable having pcie expand ability them mATX. mATX cases and boards are a little more overclocking friendly I would think.
> 
> It's just so cool to have a powerful PC in a really tiny ITX case though. I like that.


The only reason to expand would be for another GPU adn maybe a wifi card. But a good mITX board would already have Wifi on board. Not to mention the overclocking abilities and 4 RAM slots in an mATX board. I do agree with the "small powerhouse". It amuses me as well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> I'm trying to find this balance myself. I want to maintain around a 4ghz overclock on my 3570k and I have the fattest 680 they made, but I'm worried if I switch to ITX I won't be able to manage the heat.


I'm in the same boat :b


----------



## nz3777

Neat little case- I cant believe they stuffed a 7990 in there! Lucky bastards~


----------



## ZRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I'm in the same boat :b


So what all have you pulled the trigger on and what way are you leaning?


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> So what all have you pulled the trigger on and what way are you leaning?


I'm kind of just thinking of sucking it up and going mITX and just deal with the lack of features. Pretty much anything will be better than my current pc. Not to mention the size advantages. It's just the oc'ing advantages and more expandable features of larger form factors makes me want to go bigger. But I do move my pc around a lot, so idk. It's still a toss up.


----------



## ZRock

Do you think you'll be able to pull a moderate OC out of an ITX at least? 4.0 or so?


----------



## Samuez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> PSU bracket was included at the request of end users who use PSU =>180mm which is about any PSU above 650W. We will have a flatter PSU bracket coming but it won't be included for compatibility reasons.


So, the bracket for a non-stickout PSU is available for purchase as an separate unit? Interesting, I might go for it. I'm mainly interested in the front cooling, as I was hoping to install my mini-itx server on it with 3-4 3.5" HDD on it. Right now, my mini-itx case is working but the cooling is inefficient (for my noise level)


----------



## ZRock

CMRajiv
Today at 8:30 pm
Hey there,

Release is for 8/27 but stock will be at Amazon by first or second week of Amazon. (Believe he meant to say september)


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> CMRajiv
> Today at 8:30 pm
> Hey there,
> 
> Release is for 8/27 but stock will be at Amazon by first or second week of Amazon. (Believe he meant to say september)


Sweeeeeet.


----------



## andydviking

A build video of CM 130.


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> A build video of CM 130.


That seems to be the exact same video from their other channel - posted on page 1


----------



## andydviking

Yep, seems as though it was. It popped up on my Youtube today and said it was recently uploaded so I thought it was new. Sorry 'bout that guys.


----------



## subnet

Was just an observation - 2 different channels after all.


----------



## Menty

Showing as in stock from a coupl've German sellers at Amazon UK. Gonna wait til it's in stock by Amazon themselves, but yay!


----------



## tmaven

just ordered this case










For ZRock: i have 4,7GHz 2600k @Asrock Z77e-itx







no problem with OC at all


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> just ordered this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For ZRock: i have 4,7GHz 2600k @Asrock Z77e-itx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem with OC at all


Post a build log! I'm no longer going mITX, but I still like this case.


----------



## tmaven

it will be just quick move from my temporary case







But I will drop here some photos of case for sure


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> it will be just quick move from my temporary case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will drop here some photos of case for sure


Sounds good man


----------



## tmaven

delivery scheduled for tomorrow







I hope they will deliver it before my departure to work(late shift)


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> delivery scheduled for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they will deliver it before my departure to work(late shift)


As others said...Please take pics of your build and give us a review! My next build will be in this unless something stellar come out otherwise but this case looks awesome.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> delivery scheduled for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they will deliver it before my departure to work(late shift)


Awesome man


----------



## tmaven

I will send photos tomorrow. I met delivery in door, when I was leaving to work... :/

+ I already scratched case by knife during quick unpacking, never mind I will make there window


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> I will send photos tomorrow. I met delivery in door, when I was leaving to work... :/
> 
> + I already scratched case by knife during quick unpacking, never mind I will make there window


Ha, whoops







Hope to see pics soon


----------



## tmaven

Sorry guys for being late. Was on job interview, which was brutal for me. :/ Need to finish my CCNA first.



















I made few photos before battery died. So I'm charging it now.


----------



## tmaven

Next set, quite dark. I'm noob with girlfriend nikon.


----------



## KillThePancake

Nice pictures sir!


----------



## tmaven

Tomorrow I will move my rig into it!


----------



## KillThePancake

Awesome!


----------



## andydviking

Sweet can't wait to see the parts inside!


----------



## IgnisGladio

Damn, it looks great... I got a CM Elite 120 just 3 days ago. The mesh looks great, I thought it was going to be weird.
Thank god I didn't buy a 120 off retail price.







I'm thinking of picking a 130 as well now.


----------



## tmaven

Here are final photos and few points.

- dvd/hdd bay is on rivets?! Can't be removed, so water radiator installation is hard. I'm using it just for cabling now..
- dvd bay has some little hooks under bottom, which block fan if you have wider radiator. I had to cut some plastic from fan.
- Missing fan between motherboard and my cooler. So now I have corsair h80 as intake. But nothing to make outake. (Little fan next to motherboard is bit useless).
- Now I have amd 7850 with direct cu II cooler. And the side of case is getting hot!!! Again no fan for outake. This can work just with default cards, which have normal cooler and not custom one.

Add: corsair pump tubes are now oriented to RAMs. Better for tubing.


----------



## Menty

Nice tmaven, thanks. Shame the thicker cooler didn't fit so well with the rear fan, and I'm not entirely convinced that a 3.5" drive would stay in place with just those little rubber screws friction-fitting into the floor, but otherwise I really like this case







.


----------



## tmaven

I think I will order 2x Kaze Jyu Slim 100 mm - 100 x 100 x 12 mm / 3.94 x 3.94 x 0.47 in / 14.5dBA / 15.23CFM = 25 m³/h / 12V / 0.09A (1000 rpm Version) just for adding airflow.

My 4,7GHz @ 1,4V 2600k is quite hot. Getting over 85°C during OCCT testing.

I just tried again that small fan, but it is crap.


----------



## KillThePancake

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## IgnisGladio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Here are final photos and few points.
> 
> - dvd/hdd bay is on rivets?! Can't be removed, so water radiator installation is hard. I'm using it just for cabling now..
> - dvd bay has some little hooks under bottom, which block fan if you have wider radiator. I had to cut some plastic from fan.
> - Missing fan between motherboard and my cooler. So now I have corsair h80 as intake. But nothing to make outake. (Little fan next to motherboard is bit useless).
> - Now I have amd 7850 with direct cu II cooler. And the side of case is getting hot!!! Again no fan for outake. This can work just with default cards, which have normal cooler and not custom one.
> 
> Add: corsair pump tubes are now oriented to RAMs. Better for tubing.


Wait... are you placing the case next to the wall and expecting it not to get hot? (Left side with graphics card)
My bad if you just moved it next to the wall for picture purposes but, if not then how do you expect it to get a decent air flow?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Few things, make sure the pump is hooked up to the molex for the PSU and that the pump is running full speed.
Also, you may want to Lapp the cooler plate and the CPU too, I lapped both on mine and I'm running an antec 620, with my i52500k at 1.296v @ 4.5 GHz I only hit 58c max in prime95...


----------



## tmaven

IgnisGladio: this position was just for the photo, I'm not stupid...









Cakewalk_S: I turned off HT for now. I don't have time to make my movies, so no need to keep HT for Dota2. Lapp will be great, but I don't have balls to do it.


----------



## IgnisGladio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> IgnisGladio: this position was just for the photo, I'm not stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cakewalk_S: I turned off HT for now. I don't have time to make my movies, so no need to keep HT for Dota2. Lapp will be great, but I don't have balls to do it.


Yeah, as I mentioned in my post. I was sure that it was there just for picture shots. But, sometimes people goof up and do silly things such as that.









Nice build btw.


----------



## toshex

*@tmaven* awesome rig there man! the SFX psu really frees up so much room. but it's quite pricey...

i want to use this case to make a htpc rig, that would be used for medium gaming (instead of a console) and i can't find any reviews yet. i read a ton about how haswell does not handle heat so i'll have to wait a bit for something new to come out (probably a fixed haswell or the amd kaveri) that does not heat up that much. was thinking of using geminii m4 for cooling the cpu, since i want to make an airflow in the case and use the front fan as an intake, not for an AIO liquid cooling radiator. not planing to overclock anything, just need a decent CPU that won't heat up over 70C under stress test in such a small case. also, I'd be using a normal ATX PSU with a 120mm fan, so not much room between that and the cpu cooler - thus the geminii M4 (just can't find a scythe big shuriken 2 rev b. here, and besides not that much performance increase for the price difference).

all in all I am interested in the case thermal performance, and airflow capabilities.

what concerns me is where would you put an exhaust cooler on this case? a large VGA (i'm thinking something along the lines of a gtx 760 with stock speeds) would heat up the air round it, and it's not very wise to just leave the PSU to take out all the heat.

I was thinking that you can mod that 80mm cooler plate to house a 120 mm cooler (by cutting out a large portion of it and bolting a 120 mm fan on by 3 screws on it by rotating it 45 degrees), or using the extra HDD bracket and cutting that up to make a fan holder. what would be ideal, since there is already a vent hole on top, is to mount a 120mm exhaust fan up there, but there is too little room with the PSU (even the sfx one) in the way. so would like to hear some opinions on this as well.

on a side note: are there some sort of filters that could be used to prevent dust from getting in the case (mostly around the VGA) through the venting on this case? maybe some custom made ones?

lastly, if you could spare the time, could you make a review about the airflow of the case with and without water cooling, as well as a guide or a hypothesis for minimizing temperatures in it?

*Thanks a lot, sorry for the long post.*


----------



## tmaven

I will remove dvd bay on Thursday and make something to hide or attach cables properly.

I don't think, that I will use some dvd/cd/blueray rom in future with my 150Mbit internet.









And windows installation only via USB.


----------



## max789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toshex*
> 
> *@tmaven*
> 
> on a side note: are there some sort of filters that could be used to prevent dust from getting in the case (mostly around the VGA) through the venting on this case? maybe some custom made ones?


Hi

Can any Elite 130 users help with the dust filter issue? It'd be most helpful if filters can be used to stop dust building up inside the cae.

Thanks!


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max789*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can any Elite 130 users help with the dust filter issue? It'd be most helpful if filters can be used to stop dust building up inside the cae.
> 
> Thanks!


Best I can think of is DemciFlex filters. I may purchase these.

You have to get the custom ones unless they have a kit out.

EDIT: And they do have a kit out! Here it is


----------



## max789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> EDIT: And they do have a kit out! Here it is


Thanks, but the kit costs almost as much as the case.


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max789*
> 
> Thanks, but the kit costs almost as much as the case.


I look at it as the case is solid but lacks that kind of stuff. The other cases with some filters are just expensive as this one with filters. Thus this case combined with filters is just better then the other ones IMO.

I don't think there is another company that does this. You could just get the ones you need like 1 front and 1 side. Or you could get something for the 120mm front intake.


----------



## Menty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydviking*
> 
> I look at it as the case is solid but lacks that kind of stuff. The other cases with some filters are just expensive as this one with filters. Thus this case combined with filters is just better then the other ones IMO.
> 
> I don't think there is another company that does this. You could just get the ones you need like 1 front and 1 side. Or you could get something for the 120mm front intake.


Agreed, it's a very cheap case to start with, probably because it lacks some of those fancier features like filters and fancy case feet etc. I'm sure you could just use a bit of fine mesh or something taped across the fan intake if you wanted a cheaper filter.

Oh and thanks for the find, *andydviking*


----------



## tmaven

Today I removed dvdbay! OH YOU COOLERMASTER!!! You painted case with installed bay! Now I have spots without color!

But to be honest, its far better







. I used that hdd/ssd holder for another noctua, so I have airflow from case now







.

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menty*
> 
> Agreed, it's a very cheap case to start with, probably because it lacks some of those fancier features like filters and fancy case feet etc. I'm sure you could just use a bit of fine mesh or something taped across the fan intake if you wanted a cheaper filter.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the find, *andydviking*


No problem! I am still eyeing the kit for my 120 advanced. Truth is in most environments filters probably aren't needed because these case sit on the desktop. Not on the floor like a full tower.

@tmaven can't wait for pics. I wanna see this cases full potential.


----------



## tmaven

Some quick pics:


----------



## IgnisGladio

Woah, whats the dimensions on that radiator?
I thought I wasn't going to be able to use my Antec 920.
:O


----------



## tmaven

As per corsair website: Radiator dimensions: 120mm x 152mm x 38mm + 2 x 120mm noctua fans


----------



## xxxduoxxx

anyone build with this case yet?

Would like to see some pictures


----------



## tmaven

xxxduoxxx: after salary!


----------



## Menty

Scan UK are forecasting the end of November for stock for some reason, when there are several German retailers selling it already! Hrmph.


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> anyone build with this case yet?
> 
> Would like to see some pictures


Post #62.


----------



## tatrabanka

eventually i have ordered 120 because it seems that 130 just cannot fit 4th 3.5" HDD - i need 4 for my FreeNAS.


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatrabanka*
> 
> eventually i have ordered 120 because it seems that 130 just cannot fit 4th 3.5" HDD - i need 4 for my FreeNAS.


Where are you going to fit the fourth? The 120 advance only supports 3. Unless you are going to put on in the ODD bay?


----------



## tatrabanka

yes, ODD bay. unfortunately it will not get enough of air flow/cooling as other 3...
but i'm not prepared to mod the case, as if i find better one for similarly reasonable price, i will sell 120 on ebay...


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Here are final photos and few points.


Looks like there is quite a bit of space left for airflow. I was under the impression it was going to be tight from the CM youtube video using a ROG Impact board.


----------



## Menty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> Looks like there is quite a bit of space left for airflow. I was under the impression it was going to be tight from the CM youtube video using a ROG Impact board.


*tmaven's* build probably looks more open due to the SFX power supply, while they used a full-sized ATX supply in the CM build video. Less cabling to hide, too


----------



## tmaven

Thats true, with small sfx psu and without dvd bracket, there is plenty of space.


----------



## huzzLEE

i'm more and more into shrinking my case...now using prodigy and got bored with this case...
CM 130 quite promising cause i always bring my case along here and there...
what really come in mind is that will this case suffice enough to cool down such a high end graphic cards like 7970,7990,gtx780 etc...


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzLEE*
> 
> i'm more and more into shrinking my case...now using prodigy and got bored with this case...
> CM 130 quite promising cause i always bring my case along here and there...
> what really come in mind is that will this case suffice enough to cool down such a high end graphic cards like 7970,7990,gtx780 etc...


Yeah it's enough. The card is getting air right from the outside. The only thing that gets warm on my CM 120 advanced is the CPU but honestly it really isn't bad. I think these cases do a lot better with the blower style fans so air is exhausted out the back.


----------



## athletejmv

Tmaven,
great post! I ordered this config with a Seidon 120XL and was concerned it may not fit. It looked like the cooler/fan may run into the bottom or top mounting brackets for HDD/SSD or take up GPU card space. Well, no concerns now other than possibly needing to shave a fan. Thanks much !

System Specs:
250GB SSD X2 (Sammy 840 series).
Super Nova EVGA 750 watt PSU.
Stinger EVGA ITX mother board.
Super Clocked EVGA Geforce GTX 770.
i5 4670k.
Elite 130 Cooler Master.
Seidon 120XL CPU cooler.
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz.


----------



## athletejmv

Tmaven,
great post! I ordered this config with a Seidon 120XL and was concerned it may not fit. It looked like the cooler/fan may run into the bottom or top mounting brackets for HDD/SSD or take up GPU card space. Well, no concerns now other than possibly needing to shave a fan. Thanks much !

System Specs:
250GB SSD X2 (Sammy 840 series).
Super Nova EVGA 750 watt PSU.
Stinger EVGA ITX mother board.
Super Clocked EVGA Geforce GTX 770.
i5 4670k.
Elite 130 Cooler Master.
Seidon 120XL CPU cooler.
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz.


----------



## tmaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athletejmv*
> 
> Tmaven,
> great post! I ordered this config with a Seidon 120XL and was concerned it may not fit. It looked like the cooler/fan may run into the bottom or top mounting brackets for HDD/SSD or take up GPU card space. Well, no concerns now other than possibly needing to shave a fan. Thanks much !
> 
> System Specs:
> 250GB SSD X2 (Sammy 840 series).
> Super Nova EVGA 750 watt PSU.
> Stinger EVGA ITX mother board.
> Super Clocked EVGA Geforce GTX 770.
> i5 4670k.
> Elite 130 Cooler Master.
> Seidon 120XL CPU cooler.
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz.


great rig!







But i would recommended H80i, cause it has rubber tubes.


----------



## 808Murasame

Hi, I'm new to the forum and have just built my 3rd computer with this case. Here's what I stuck in this case:

Intel Core i5-3570K Quad-Core Processor
Gigabyte LGA 1155 DDR3 1600 Intel H77N
Samsung Electronics 840 Pro Series 256 GB
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3
EVGA GeForce GTX 660 SUPERCLOCKED 2048MB GDDR5
Western Digital 3TB WD Black
Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 - 620W
Masscool SHF1-UTRA-BK Cooler
Cooler Master Sedion 120L

I had originally bought the Cooler Master GeminII M4 for my CPU cooler but the Gigabyte board setup is much to small to accept it. I had seen it in a Elite 120 build and assumed it would fit in mine. Anyway I worked with what I had and here's how it ended up. I took two tries at cable management since I wanted to make sure the board would post and the rest of the parts were in working order. I've got Windows 7 running in it now and its going to serve as my home's HTPC/LAN party box.

I just replaced the stock cooler with a Cooler Master Sedion 120L. It took some work to get my motherboard back out and to flip the PSU as well, but I am pleased with the outcome. Sadly if you put two fans on the radiator, you cannot use the clip on SSD area under the 5.25 drive bay, the fans will block your clips. Getting the 2 fan mounted radiator to fit was difficult as well.

I replaced the two stock fans from the MassCool HDD cooler with Blue LED Akasa fans. They seem to make a medium hum so I may switch them out for non LED fans. I switched out both of the radiator fans on the Sedion to Cooler Master Silent blue LED fans.






I'd love any suggestions you have for the case and would like to know if there is a good CPU heat monitor I can install besides Core Temp which I am using now.


----------



## IgnisGladio

Wait, Does anyone know if it's possible to switch my 120's front panel with a 130's?


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgnisGladio*
> 
> Wait, Does anyone know if it's possible to switch my 120's front panel with a 130's?


I am very much wondering the same thing. I PM'd a CM rep on the EVGA foums. Hopefully he'll get back to me about this. I will let you know if he does.


----------



## andydviking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808Murasame*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the forum and have just built my 3rd computer with this case. Here's what I stuck in this case:
> 
> Intel Core i5-3570K Quad-Core Processor
> Gigabyte LGA 1155 DDR3 1600 Intel H77N
> Samsung Electronics 840 Pro Series 256 GB
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3
> EVGA GeForce GTX 660 SUPERCLOCKED 2048MB GDDR5
> Western Digital 3TB WD Black
> Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 - 620W
> Masscool SHF1-UTRA-BK Cooler
> Cooler Master Sedion 120L
> 
> I had originally bought the Cooler Master GeminII M4 for my CPU cooler but the Gigabyte board setup is much to small to accept it. I had seen it in a Elite 120 build and assumed it would fit in mine. Anyway I worked with what I had and here's how it ended up. I took two tries at cable management since I wanted to make sure the board would post and the rest of the parts were in working order. I've got Windows 7 running in it now and its going to serve as my home's HTPC/LAN party box.
> 
> I just replaced the stock cooler with a Cooler Master Sedion 120L. It took some work to get my motherboard back out and to flip the PSU as well, but I am pleased with the outcome. Sadly if you put two fans on the radiator, you cannot use the clip on SSD area under the 5.25 drive bay, the fans will block your clips. Getting the 2 fan mounted radiator to fit was difficult as well.
> 
> I replaced the two stock fans from the MassCool HDD cooler with Blue LED Akasa fans. They seem to make a medium hum so I may switch them out for non LED fans. I switched out both of the radiator fans on the Sedion to Cooler Master Silent blue LED fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love any suggestions you have for the case and would like to know if there is a good CPU heat monitor I can install besides Core Temp which I am using now.


Looks you may have the plastic film on you graphics card fan still on the hub (meaning that thin sheet stuff ships with to keep it looking new during shipping and so forth). If so take that off as it can come off and get sucked in fan. It can cause noise and other problems. It can be a bugger so I just took my time and carefully removed it with some needle nose pliers.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgnisGladio*
> 
> Wait, Does anyone know if it's possible to switch my 120's front panel with a 130's?


Yes, we had a employee who did this. However we don't have any extra Elite 130 front panels ordered for parts so I suggest you call the CM Store and request to have them order it.

Any other suggestions on the Elite 130?


----------



## Menty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Yes, we had a employee who did this. However we don't have any extra Elite 130 front panels ordered for parts so I suggest you call the CM Store and request to have them order it.
> 
> Any other suggestions on the Elite 130?


I'd like to see the 2.5" bracket under the 5.25" drive cage be attached with screws, so it could be remove if one wanted to fit a hugely deep radiator + push/pull fans. Also a full 4-screw mounting method for the HDD on the "floor" of the case and the 2.5" drives in the bottom of the 5.25 cage, the friction-fit thing just doesn't look solid to my eyes, particularly for a machine that is probably destined to be moved a lot







.

That said it's a very nice case and I'm going to have to try very hard to resist downsizing from my soundproofed Solo II







.


----------



## hermit1007

Do you guys think I can fit a push/pull H80i and 670 FTW with 2 HDDs and 1 SSD? I'm particularly concerned with the compatibility of hard drives with H80i since it looks like it might end up blocking both 2.5 and 3.5 mounting holes. Mobo is Maximus IV Impact, not too worried about it since there are many build examples already


----------



## Menty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Do you guys think I can fit a push/pull H80i and 670 FTW with 2 HDDs and 1 SSD? I'm particularly concerned with the compatibility of hard drives with H80i since it looks like it might end up blocking both 2.5 and 3.5 mounting holes. Mobo is Maximus IV Impact, not too worried about it since there are many build examples already


I'm afraid not - single fan only with a radiator as deep as the H80i.

tmaven did a build with what looks like an H80, same depth radiator, and you can see from the pic below (taken from earlier in this thread) that there's just no room behind the radiator for a fan plus a 3.5" drive:

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1658585/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL

His full build : http://www.overclock.net/t/1416252/cooler-master-elite-130/50_50#post_20795794


----------



## CaptainCavalier

I have a push/pull H80 in my 130 currently with 2 HDDs and an SSD; you do lose the hdd/ssd mount on the bottom and the sdd mount below 5.25" drive bay due to the pull fan and it does require a bit of modding to get the fan in. I just used Velcro to mount the sdd on-top of the hdd in the 5.25" bay with the other hard-drive on the side bracket, all with a long graphics card as-well.

If you want to avoid the velcro you could use something like the Silverstone SDP10B and gain another sdd mount to boot.

This does all assumes you don't want/need a 5.25" device to start with though.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Do you guys think I can fit a push/pull H80i and 670 FTW with 2 HDDs and 1 SSD? I'm particularly concerned with the compatibility of hard drives with H80i since it looks like it might end up blocking both 2.5 and 3.5 mounting holes. Mobo is Maximus IV Impact, not too worried about it since there are many build examples already


http://www.startech.com/HDD/Mobile-Racks/Mini-SAS-SFF-8087-to-2-Drive-25in-SATA-SAS-Slim-Optical-Drive-525in-Hot-Swap-Backplane~SATSAS225ODD

startech.com for all your itx needs.







=D All kinds of solutions to cram HD's and a slim optical drive into a single 5.25" slot gaining you space inside the case.


----------



## CptAsian

I'm not really expecting a response, but an answer would be greatly appreciated. There's a small chance that I'll do an ITX build some day with my 7990, so I just want to confirm that this case would fit my needs. Would I be able to fit a very long graphics card in the case with a radiator in the front, or would the back of the card interfere with the side of the radiator? Thanks.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm not really expecting a response, but an answer would be greatly appreciated. There's a small chance that I'll do an ITX build some day with my 7990, so I just want to confirm that this case would fit my needs. Would I be able to fit a very long graphics card in the case with a radiator in the front, or would the back of the card interfere with the side of the radiator? Thanks.


The 7990 is about 12" long, the Elite 130 can accept a double wide video card up to 13.5" long.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> The 7990 is about 12" long, the Elite 130 can accept a double wide video card up to 13.5" long.


I'm aware that this case can fit basically any graphics card on the market (at least concerning length), so what I think I should have said is that I was concerned that the side of the radiator in a closed loop cooler might extend to the side of the case and interfere with the graphics card "area". Thanks for the response though.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm aware that this case can fit basically any graphics card on the market (at least concerning length), so what I think I should have said is that I was concerned that the side of the radiator in a closed loop cooler might extend to the side of the case and interfere with the graphics card "area". Thanks for the response though.


The card is 12" long, so that's 305mm. The entire case is 401mm, so 15.75" long. That gives you about 3.75" of room to play with. 120mm fan in front. Chassis is 240mm wide. So 60mm on each side of it........little over 2"...........so Im pretty sure a pull config would fit no issue, definitely if its a slim radiator.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> The card is 12" long, so that's 305mm. The entire case is 401mm, so 15.75" long. That gives you about 3.75" of room to play with. 120mm fan in front. Chassis is 240mm wide. So 60mm on each side of it........little over 2"...........so Im pretty sure a pull config would fit no issue, definitely if its a slim radiator.


Ah, alright. That works; thank you very much.


----------



## CaptainCavalier

If it's still useful I've got a 7990 and my push/pull H80 is working fine in mine; its a squeeze though to fit the front I/O cables past it all.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainCavalier*
> 
> If it's still useful got a 7990 and my push/pull H80 working fine in mine, a squeeze though to fit the front I/O cables.


Perfect, thank you.


----------



## PepitoTV

Hi guys, I'm considering this case for a SFF build. I came up with the following build but I'm not sure everything will fit into the small case, also, PCPartpicker claims that the case and the SFX PSU are not compatible but I believe that they are, hence this build:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($225.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.98 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($174.00 @ Mac Mall)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($58.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card ($309.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini ITX Tower Case ($49.99 @ Mwave)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($93.99 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($16.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $1192.89
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-21 17:24 EST-0500)_

Am I good to go? Thank you very much for any input you can give me


----------



## Menty

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepitoTV*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm considering this case for a SFF build. I came up with the following build but I'm not sure everything will fit into the small case, also, PCPartpicker claims that the case and the SFX PSU are not compatible but I believe that they are, hence this build:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($225.99 @ NCIX US)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.98 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($174.00 @ Mac Mall)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($58.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card ($309.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini ITX Tower Case ($49.99 @ Mwave)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($93.99 @ Amazon)
> *Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($16.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $1192.89
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-21 17:24 EST-0500)_
> Am I good to go? Thank you very much for any input you can give me






Apparently it can be a little awkward to get the 120mm fans on both sides of the H80i when mounted to the front of the 130, due to the 2.5" mount underneath the optical cage. Apart from that I can't think of anything wrong with your proposed build. The Silverstone SFX power supply should come with an adapter plate to allow it to be mounted to the standard ATX supply mount of the 130.


----------



## PepitoTV

Great! thank you!, Given a second thought, I think I'll get rid of the optical drive, I don't really need it and I think the build will be cleaner without it.

Also, I'm fairly unexperienced when it comes to SFF and I'm building this rig basically because it will be traveling with me by plane more than once, is there anything that can be changed here? This is just for gaming and budgetwise, $1200 is my sweet spot so, thank you again in advance for any suggestion. I expect to be posting pics as I start the assembly, hopefully next month (this is my christmas present hehe)


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepitoTV*
> 
> Great! thank you!, Given a second thought, I think I'll get rid of the optical drive, I don't really need it and I think the build will be cleaner without it.
> 
> Also, I'm fairly unexperienced when it comes to SFF and I'm building this rig basically because it will be traveling with me by plane more than once, is there anything that can be changed here? This is just for gaming and budgetwise, $1200 is my sweet spot so, thank you again in advance for any suggestion. I expect to be posting pics as I start the assembly, hopefully next month (this is my christmas present hehe)


I think some of the choices could be changed, but it really depends on how this build will be used. Maybe expand further.


----------



## tmaven

Hey guys! Little update of my build.

Sold my 7850 and 660 and bought 680 from MSI (2nd hand - 250$)

The problem is, that there is no way how to get hot air from gpu FROM case.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Well.....in this case, flip your power supply upside down so the PS draws air from inside the case and expels it out the rear. That would help for starters.


----------



## tmaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Well.....in this case, flip your power supply upside down so the PS draws air from inside the case and expels it out the rear. That would help for starters.


not good idea, this is revision 1.0 so it is already loud..


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> not good idea, this is revision 1.0 so it is already loud..


And?..........That's not going to change sound level any.......


----------



## IllusionistBRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Here are final photos and few points.
> 
> - dvd/hdd bay is on rivets?! Can't be removed, so water radiator installation is hard. I'm using it just for cabling now..
> - dvd bay has some little hooks under bottom, which block fan if you have wider radiator. I had to cut some plastic from fan.
> - Missing fan between motherboard and my cooler. So now I have corsair h80 as intake. But nothing to make outake. (Little fan next to motherboard is bit useless).
> - Now I have amd 7850 with direct cu II cooler. And the side of case is getting hot!!! Again no fan for outake. This can work just with default cards, which have normal cooler and not custom one.
> 
> ...


How well did the H80's rad fit? You said that you had to cut some plastic off the fan.


----------



## tmaven

Pretty well, if you will remove dvd bay. If not, you have to cut two "hooks" from dvd bay from bottom


----------



## IllusionistBRS

Just one more question, were you using push-pull, right? I still don't believe that everything fits... haha
I'm gonna build one of them next week. Do you think there's much difference between H60 and H80i? I'm gonna use the i7 4770, without OC.

Thanks.


----------



## tmaven

Yes push-pull out of the case









H60 for non-k cpu is enough, but still -i series has better tubing (so H60i)


----------



## IllusionistBRS

Thank's, Tmaven!


----------



## max789

Hi, all

Can anyone confirm whether the Elite 130's side 80mm fan is intake or exhaust? If the latter, can it be reversed to function as an intake fan?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tmaven

It can be intake or outkake. But still that 80x80 has no power to make some airflow..


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> It can be intake or outkake. But still that 80x80 has no power to make some airflow..


I totally disagree! I get plenty of airflow with the 80mm fan, it works so well I even feel air blowing up between the card and PSU. I feel it's a necessity for my overclocked CPU as it blows right into the vrm heatsink on my itx asrock motherboard...


----------



## tmaven

Yes, you have some fresh air... but if you are using it as intake, what is doing outtake here?


----------



## CptAsian

The fan, by default, is in intake fan, and it should stay like that, in my opinion. I don't see a reason why it should be an *exhaust* fan.

Sorry to be a grammar Nazi here, but "outtake" is only used for blooper type stuff.








http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/outtake?s=t
I always like to get on my friends about that.


----------



## gsd17

I just got this case as well, very happy with it. I noticed it was missing the watercool port that was picture in the preview. Not sure if different version are sold?

Anyone doing a custom loop with this case? I almost went with the EK-CoolStream PE 120 or XSPC AX120 but decided to keep it simple with the Cooler Master 120XL instead.

I should have my build running this weekend; cant wait!


----------



## Liquored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsd17*
> 
> I just got this case as well, very happy with it. I noticed it was missing the watercool port that was picture in the preview. Not sure if different version are sold?
> 
> Anyone doing a custom loop with this case? I almost went with the EK-CoolStream PE 120 or XSPC AX120 but decided to keep it simple with the Cooler Master 120XL instead.
> 
> I should have my build running this weekend; cant wait!


yes since the elite 110 is too small for my rads im moving that build into my elite 130 case. just waiting for the pump and the rest of the parts for the 110 to make the migration.


----------



## seross69

Good to see some builds using this with water cooling. I plan on this also but will not have a GPU in this system as no need for it..


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IllusionistBRS*
> 
> How well did the H80's rad fit? You said that you had to cut some plastic off the fan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Pretty well, if you will remove dvd bay. If not, you have to cut two "hooks" from dvd bay from bottom


I have just fitted a H80 in an Elite 130 no problem. I didn't have to remove or cut anything. Just saying.


----------



## seross69

I put a UT60 in mine with no problems.. see


----------



## tmaven

Are you using 2 fans?

Inside fan was in collision


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Are you using 2 fans?
> 
> Inside fan was in collision


I could have used push pull but it would have been a little tighter and did not need it.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Are you using 2 fans?
> 
> Inside fan was in collision


I have the H80 with 2 fans in push/pull and i have no trouble. Perhaps it is only possible when installing from one side? I installed the cooler from the right side of the case (as you look at it from the front).

Of course when you mount a radiator at the front the question has to be intake or exhaust.... I have chosen exhaust, makes no sense to push hot air inside the case, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Just thought i would share a photo of my Cooler Master Elite 130 thus far, fitted with a Bitfenix Recon fan controller, which is used to control all system fans and the code cathodes fitted at the front of the case, i know been able to turn lights on and off over the internet using a mobile device is somewhat pointless, but some things you do just because you can. I have a Corsair H80 fitted in the front with 2 Phanteks PH-F120S fans, in an exhaust configuration. In addition to this i have also removed the standard feet and fitting 4 Pulse Modding Aluminium Case Feet.



Still plenty of things to do with the case, one of which is stop light leaking out on spaces on the front panel, though the blue lit USB port looks okay.


----------



## gsd17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> yes since the elite 110 is too small for my rads im moving that build into my elite 130 case. just waiting for the pump and the rest of the parts for the 110 to make the migration.


Nice, cant wait to see more custom watercooled loop for this case!







Are you going single or dual rads? IMO the XSPC AX120 pair with a res/pump combo would be perfect for this case.

The rail that holds back the psu is really good to route your cables across and zip tie together. It helps create a good clearance for airflow coming from the front. A little hard to see here but there is a nice window of clearance below for my Seidon 120XL's fan to push through. And no ram cooler needed!


----------



## vanquishV12

Hi there,

Please forgive my bad english, i'm french !

I have a Cooler Master Elite 130 based rig with an i5 4670k @ stock, an HD 7950 OC and a Seasonic semi modular 550W PSU (163mm long, 83mm tall).
I've undervolted my CPU vcore to 1.025 and after a 2 hours stress test under prime95 the system seems rock stable... but runs too hot in too much noise. It takes 75°C on heavy load (60/70 in gaming conditions, making the GPU getting warmer and warmer). I'm using the stock ventirad (intel).

On gaming conditions, thanks to a custom fan profile leaned toward quietness, my GPU never gets higher than 65° so i think it's safe enough (do you confirm this ?) but the CPU often gets too warm, provoking a loud fan noise. Every time my CPU gets really hot, everything else on the case get warm and temperature increase continuously.

I would like to have a quiter and cooler system/CPU by changing the CPU cooler. Which would be my options, knowing i'm using a single (but not low profile) DDRAM stick ?
I'm interested in three options, which one would be fine ?
- ZALMAN CNPS 8900 QUIET
- Noctua NH L12 with just one rad (the 92mm one)
- All in one water cooling solution such as Corsair H55

Will any of these solutions fit my mini itx rig case / motherboard (Gigabyte HN87 rev1) ?
Which one would bee cooler and quiter ?

Important note : if possible, my dream would be to place the PC into a semi closed TV furniture (fully opened on the back, fully closed elsewhere) so if any of these solution accommodates fine with poor air reconditionnement, it would be great.
Currently, when placing the PC in this semi closed furniture, temperature increases and never stabilises.

My budget is around 50$/euros

MANY THANKS !!

François

PS : Please note that I'm only using the front 120 mm case fan. I've unplugged the 80mm side fan as it was too noisy. Is it a mistake ?


----------



## seross69

It is possible to put a custom 120mm rad into the case as you can see I have done. The rad is a Alphacool UT60 120mm and the pump is a EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0. I have one 120 X 25 mm fan in the front.




hope this helps!! what I did would cost more than 50 dollars but it should give you a idea of what you can do!!!


----------



## vanquishV12

Nobody ?


----------



## random247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanquishV12*
> 
> Nobody ?


I have an H80 in mine. I don't know how temperatures would be with the zalman or noctua coolers. They'd be right below the power supply and I don't think it'll have the best airflow.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanquishV12*
> 
> Nobody ?


from what I showed you i did with pictures you should be able to see that the AIO corsair water cooler will fit.... I have SSD's in the 5/14 bay with a slim line Blu-ray burner.. I can not tell you about air options as I have not used these in years..


----------



## xxvolwarexx

Hey everyone! New on this whole forum. I'm planning on buying the CM Elite 130 and I have a few questions. First of which, is the top air vent offset? It doesn't look equally balanced when you do a top down or similar view on it (just want to know before I order it). THANKS!


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Some quick pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Does that bracket come with mounts for a 120mm or , did you do it your self?
Got any better with the temps with a side exhaust?Since drawing air out the side should help bringing in fresh air for the gpu

Anyway, nice build!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> Does that bracket come with mounts for a 120mm or , did you do it your self?
> Got any better with the temps with a side exhaust?Since drawing air out the side should help bringing in fresh air for the gpu
> 
> Anyway, nice build!


the front mount for the 120 is how the case is made it is not anything special.


----------



## tmaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> Does that bracket come with mounts for a 120mm or , did you do it your self?
> Got any better with the temps with a side exhaust?Since drawing air out the side should help bringing in fresh air for the gpu
> 
> Anyway, nice build!


Yes far better with temperature







That bracket has 120mm holes, but I made new one. Because this is one not very good perforated, so it was making noise.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Yes far better with temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bracket has 120mm holes, but I made new one. Because this is one not very good perforated, so it was making noise.


I think it would be fine if i ramp down the fan , not going to overclock it much anyway.
At least there is some way of exhausting the GPU, my Asus Mobo will block off the 8mm in this case


----------



## piezombi3

Hi tmaven,

I was planning on getting the same liquid cooler you had in your case and was wondering how you managed to take out the dvd bay.


----------



## tmaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piezombi3*
> 
> Hi tmaven,
> 
> I was planning on getting the same liquid cooler you had in your case and was wondering how you managed to take out the dvd bay.


it is hold by 4 rivets on front + 2 screws from sides. So just remove front mask and use drill to remove rivets









DVD/CD is dead anyway


----------



## lunemec

Mine finally arrived and I switched from 120...

I must say that 130 is much better, all the spots for HDD placement with those rubber holders are awesome!
Also the front mesh is really great for the airflow and far better than that solid piece in 120.

I don't have pics yet, but I'll try to shoot it and upload it here


----------



## akafreak

Hey guys, this will be my first build so I want your expert opinions on it. First some background story







. I have a 768p monitor which I will upgrade after I settle down with my new job or after higher education. Right now I am fresh out of college so having a small 18.5" monitor and mini itx helps in moving from one place to another.

My build -
Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i5 4670k
Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Motherboard
Cooler Master Elite 130
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1600MHz)
WD Blue 1 TB
SEASONIC S12G-550 PSU
Sapphire R7 250 1 GB DDR5
Cooler Master Seidon 120XL Cooler

I will upgrade in like 2 years to 1080p monitor, better gpu of gtx 770 range, more ram and an ssd. I only play older games like stalker series, Fallout series, Battlefiled Bad Company 2, Crysis1, Warhead, NFS the run, most wanted 2 etc..

So my doubts are -
1) Will the 4670k be powerful enough after 2 years for a better gpu?
2) Will intel stock cooler suffice for the time being? I am getting 120xl as the airflow will be poor due to non-modular psu, me being a first time builder and the fact that it is summer and it gets hot here like 30-32 degree celsius.
3) Does 120xl fit inside elite 130? I am planning to use it as an intake.
4) Can i use the provided front 120mm fan on the side bracket?

Sorry for the long rant. Its my first build so I don't want to make any mistakes







. Also, I don't know if this post is in the right forum or not. If not, please move it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## lunemec

Hi,
1) Yes, the cpu's are rarely responsible for FPS drops in games - that usually happens on multimonitors with resolutions above 4k
2) Yes, I was running on stock cooler for a while. BUT DO NOT OVERCLOCK! And be ready for high temps - 100°C (cpu was built for this)
3) Yes, I'm running 2 of them ...
4) Nope - don't know exactly what side bracket you mean, but one is for HDDs, and the other is supposed to be blowing on the CPU from the side and on north bridge and VRMs - that one is for 60mm ? I think and also they need to be low profile vents - 10mm max thickness

Cheers


----------



## HuwSharpe

Actually the side bracket can be used to mount a fan, i have done it myself though found it to make little temperature difference. I have now installed a hard drive there, but a fan will fit.

You can see the bracket he means in the photo below.



You say you have a 768p monitor, how old is this lol?


----------



## akafreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Actually the side bracket can be used to mount a fan, i have done it myself though found it to make little temperature difference. I have now installed a hard drive there, but a fan will fit.
> 
> You can see the bracket he means in the photo below.
> 
> 
> 
> You say you have a 768p monitor, how old is this lol?


Yes, Yes, I know, crap monitor. Hence the R7 250.








On a side note, does the thermaltake water 3.0 pro fit in this case?


----------



## JMatzelle303

How is the elite 130 cooling wise looking to get it for the new Haswell refresh i5


----------



## lunemec

Here is my build in Elite 130 for reference

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/4690#post_21119981

I have i5 3570k and it cools great with AIO waterblock..

with classic cooling it gets a bit tougher, but still ok.
I had to remove IHS from CPU and change the thermal paste for better one - with original the temps were around ~100C.

Now with AIO cooler I get about 50C with load.
I have GPU cooled with AIO as well, also ~50C with load.

However, I think there are beter cases available. But they're a bit bigger.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akafreak*
> 
> Yes, Yes, I know, crap monitor. Hence the R7 250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, does the thermaltake water 3.0 pro fit in this case?


Not judging friend, just surprised.

Posted an answer about the cooler on the Cooler Master Elite M-ITX Case Owners Club =)


----------



## Anusha

Thinking of downsizing my current rig. Will be using most of the parts from it, except the case (obviously), motherboard and the CPU Cooler.

CPU: Core i7 4770K *(for now, Devil's Canyon when they come out and if they are worthy of an upgrade)*
CPU Cooler: Antec Kuhler 620 *(which I have in the closet, with a GT AP-29 fan. should I go for a better cooler, like the Seidon 120XL or H80i?)*
Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX or ASUS Z97i-Plus
RAM: A-DATA XPG V2 RAM kit
PSU: Corsair HX650 Gold (has only two SATA power cables. 4 ports on each, but not sure how hard the routing will be.)
Drives: 1 SSD, 2 HDDs
Video Card: Palit Jetstream GTX 670 2GB *(not a blower style cooler, so I guess I should mount the PSU to suck hot air in? Will that harm my PSU?)*

How should I mount the 2 hard drives? guess, one drive on the right side and the other one in the optical drive bay?

SSD can go underneath the optical bay, or between the cooler and the board or on top of the HDD in the optical drive (velcro straps?)


----------



## 345309

hi guys, i have question for owners Cooler Master Elite 130.

i plan buy this case for cpu "pentium g3258 retail box"
my question is when i use standart fan what is in retail box pentium g3258 isnt problem with space?
i mean between motherboard-psu
i try find on net fan size what is in pentium g3258 retail box but without result :/

i want buy:
Intel Pentium G3258
Crucial 8GB KIT DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Ballistix Sport
GIGABYTE Z97N-WIFI
Cooler Master Elite 130
EVGA GeForce GTX750
EVGA SuperNOVA NEX650G


----------



## lunemec

Hi,

there is no problem with box cooler on intel CPU's, I ran my core i5 for half a year with box cooler and with standard sized ATX power supply, so you should be OK.

I don't know how it is with the newest intel CPU's I read somewhere they increased height of their box cooler in the newest series, but I'm not sure in what series does your cpu belong ...

Lukas


----------



## radovangm

Guys, maybe I'm asking a stupid question, but still...Is there a way to put a motherboard Gigabyte x58-ud3r into Cooler Master Elite 130? I'm short on space since redecorating my flat, and need a smaller case.

Thanks.


----------



## Liquored

nope the Gigabyte x58-ud3r is an ATX motherboard, the Cooler Master Elite 130 is an ITX motherboard case.

Form Factor
ATX Form Factor; 30.5cm x 24.4cm

*VS*

Form Factor
Mini ITX Form Factor
6.7 inch x 6.7 inch ( 17 cm x 17 cm )

Cooler Master Elite 130 Dimensions (W x H x D)

240 x 207.4 x 398.5 mm / 9.4 x 8.2 x 15.7 inch


----------



## mechris

I'm trying to decide between this case, and the Obsidian 250D. I've whittled my list of choices to these two, because of their ability to accommodate both a full size PSU (which I already have, a Rosewill Fortress 750), as well as a full size ODD (as opposed to a slimline/slot loading one).

Though I much prefer the aesthetics of the Obsidian, i'm leaning towards the Elite 130 because it's just that much more compact. My main concern has to do with the fact that my power supply is not modular, and since I *will* be installing a Blu Ray burner, I want to be sure cable routing won't be a complete nightmare. I watched the sample build video just now on the CM website, and it looked like he was using a modular PSU?

If I'm mistaken in that impression, then no worries, I guess. But if that was indeed a modular unit, I'd really appreciate any feedback in this regard.









Thanks in advance.

P.S. - I have no idea how those GIF emoticons got there, or WTH they're supposed to mean lol


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechris*
> 
> I'm trying to decide between this case, and the Obsidian 250D. I've whittled my list of choices to these two, because of their ability to accommodate both a full size PSU (which I already have, a Rosewill Fortress 750), as well as a full size ODD (as opposed to a slimline/slot loading one).
> 
> Though I much prefer the aesthetics of the Obsidian, i'm leaning towards the Elite 130 because it's just that much more compact. My main concern has to do with the fact that my power supply is not modular, and since I *will* be installing a Blu Ray burner, I want to be sure cable routing won't be a complete nightmare. I watched the sample build video just now on the CM website, and it looked like he was using a modular PSU?
> 
> If I'm mistaken in that impression, then no worries, I guess. But if that was indeed a modular unit, I'd really appreciate any feedback in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> P.S. - I have no idea how those GIF emoticons got there, or WTH they're supposed to mean lol


You might find more help on the Cooler Master Elite M-ITX Case Owners Clud thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1452338/cooler-master-elite-m-itx-case-owners-club/


----------



## mechris

Thanks for the suggestion, HuwSharpe. I already pulled the trigger on this case. If Irun into any difficulties in my build, I will direct further inquiries there.


----------



## SCxLS

Hi OCNET.

First, yes, I joined just to post this.
Secondly, I am glad I am not resurrecting a dead thread. I didn't see any top performance machines after perusing the thread, so I thought I would drop these here.

All stock non OC at this time (working on tracing shorts through the system - one major one on the power sw)

Core Components:
i7 4790k
Maximus VII Impact (Z97)
Asus STRIX GTX 980
2x8gb Corsair Vengeance @ 1600
Corsair AX 760
Corsair H80i
4x240gb Samsung 843t RAID 0

Pron:






At this point I tore it all apart to replace MB standoff and screws with silicone, as well as yanking out the power/reset sw assembly as it was damaged from manufacturing resulting in a piece of flash shorting the board.

After having assembled it once, I knew there were some areas that I could definitely improve upon to give maximum airflow for this setup.

More pron:






Bragging rights:




Final assembly:


All that's left is to pull the drill out and place new power/reset sw on the 5.25 cover, pull out drive cage panel, and re dress some last wires to tie em up further.

EDIT: Crysis 1080 ultra 8x | 140FPS
Space Engineers Infinite high density 50k view All 'ultra' settings through NVCPL | 40-100 FPS


----------



## ThoriumPower

Hi would you be able flip that rad around so a full length gpu would fit?


----------



## ThoriumPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It is possible to put a custom 120mm rad into the case as you can see I have done. The rad is a Alphacool UT60 120mm and the pump is a EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0. I have one 120 X 25 mm fan in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps!! what I did would cost more than 50 dollars but it should give you a idea of what you can do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThoriumPower*
> 
> Hi would you be able flip that rad around so a full length gpu would fit?


Would be hard but might could be done!!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCxLS*
> 
> Hi OCNET.
> 
> First, yes, I joined just to post this.
> Secondly, I am glad I am not resurrecting a dead thread. *I didn't see any top performance machines after perusing the thread*, so I thought I would drop these here.
> 
> All stock non OC at this time (working on tracing shorts through the system - one major one on the power sw)
> 
> Core Components:
> i7 4790k
> Maximus VII Impact (Z97)
> Asus STRIX GTX 980
> 2x8gb Corsair Vengeance @ 1600
> Corsair AX 760
> Corsair H80i
> 4x240gb Samsung 843t RAID 0
> 
> Pron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I tore it all apart to replace MB standoff and screws with silicone, as well as yanking out the power/reset sw assembly as it was damaged from manufacturing resulting in a piece of flash shorting the board.
> 
> After having assembled it once, I knew there were some areas that I could definitely improve upon to give maximum airflow for this setup.
> 
> More pron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bragging rights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final assembly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that's left is to pull the drill out and place new power/reset sw on the 5.25 cover, pull out drive cage panel, and re dress some last wires to tie em up further.
> 
> EDIT: Crysis 1080 ultra 8x | 140FPS
> Space Engineers Infinite high density 50k view All 'ultra' settings through NVCPL | 40-100 FPS


*Let me introduce you to my build then...*



*#beastMODE Build Log:* Link

There are several high end Elite 130's running around in OCN as we definitely welcome your build











*mfilos' Thirsty Beast Build Log:* Link

And many more through the *Cooler Master Elite M-ITX Case Owners Club*: Link


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThoriumPower*
> 
> Hi would you be able flip that rad around so a full length gpu would fit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Would be hard but might could be done!!


Yes you can fit a full sized GPU with a thicker 120mm radiator, however you will have to offset it by a few mm as I have in my #beastMODE build.


----------



## ThoriumPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yes you can fit a full sized GPU with a thicker 120mm radiator, however you will have to offset it by a few mm as I have in my #beastMODE build.


Nice rig, and thanks.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThoriumPower*
> 
> Nice rig, and thanks.


You're welcome! let me know for further questions.


----------

